# Openoffice 2.0 Beta in Portage!

## Thrain

Il titolo dice tutto... semplicemente:

```

emerge sync

echo ">=app-office/openoffice-bin-1.9.87" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

emerge openoffice-bin

```

Per ora ci sono solo i binari... ma li ho provati e sono velocissimi e soprattutto è tutta un'altra cosa rispetto alla 1.1! Una favola davvero! Da provare!

Tra l'altro finalmente un sostituto di Access => OpenOffice Base!

Via ai test allora  :Wink:  !

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

io mi ero armato di rpm e avevo installato tutto da un po'... c'è da dire che ha fatto un salto impressionante.

finalmente una suite da ufficio degna di questo nome  :Wink: 

----------

## abaddon83

mo lo provo  :Very Happy:  thx

----------

## neryo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io mi ero armato di rpm e avevo installato tutto da un po'... c'è da dire che ha fatto un salto impressionante.
> 
> finalmente una suite da ufficio degna di questo nome 

 

quoto! veramente un salto di qualita'!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora sto provando a fare il sync poi lo metto

----------

## earcar

È un bel salto di qualità soprattutto a chi lo snobbava preferendo m$office solo per l'interfaccia non proprio bellissima (purtroppo si, esistono anche persone di questo genere  :Rolling Eyes:  )

E poi pare ci siano molte features in più  :Very Happy: 

A me piacerebbe compilarlo però...  :Wink:  Sapete dove trovare l'ebuild giusto?

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *earcar wrote:*   

> È un bel salto di qualità soprattutto a chi lo snobbava preferendo m$office solo per l'interfaccia non proprio bellissima (purtroppo si, esistono anche persone di questo genere  )

 

cosa ci vuoi fare. c'è chi giudica un software per le sue caratteristiche, e c'è chi, non avendo altre argomentazioni lo giudica per l'estetica  :Very Happy: 

 *earcar wrote:*   

> A me piacerebbe compilarlo però...  Sapete dove trovare l'ebuild giusto?

 

secondo me non lo si troverà in portage prima che esca la versione definitiva, che comunque, a meno che non mi ricordi male, dovrebbe uscire nel 2Q2005

EDIT: è previsto il rilascio della 2.0 per maggio/giugno, e per il Q3 (non meglio precisato) il rilascio della 2.0.1Last edited by .:chrome:. on Mon Apr 11, 2005 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Thrain

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me piacerebbe compilarlo però...  Sapete dove trovare l'ebuild giusto?
> 
> 

 

Se vuoi compilarlo per questioni di velocità... fidati non ne vale la pena, almeno per il momento, è già velocissimo di suo! Lo compilerò solo quando uscirà in portage la 2.0 definitiva... a inzozzare il sistema non ci tengo  :Wink:  !

Comunque finalmente è diventato sia per le caratteristiche "vere" sia per l'estetica una suite d'ufficio accattivante e molto più pronta alla competizione con MS Office... anche se c'è da dire che la versione 2003 di quest'ultimo è davvero carina (esteticamente, poi in pratica è sempre la solita sbobba, anzi forse pure peggiorata!)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho appena fatto il sync e mi sono ritrovato la versione openoffice-bin-1.9.91-r2

----------

## Thrain

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho appena fatto il sync e mi sono ritrovato la versione openoffice-bin-1.9.91-r2

 

Sì è quella, 1.9.91 = 2.0_beta1, no  :Wink:  ?

----------

## btbbass

E' eccezionale, molto meglio delle precedenti, come prima impressione naturalmente,  l'ho provata davvero pochissimo... Solo una cosa: chi le ha fatte le traduzioni di Base? Probabilmente non uno che se ne intende di programmazione ;fra i tipi di dato ci sono: 

INT diventa Integrale

SMALLINT ---> Piccolo integrale

FLOAT ---> Fluttuante

DOUBLE ---> Doppio

A parte le piccole pecche di traduzione,ma d'altronde è una beta, mi sembra un buon lavoro

Finalmente, si sente proprio che il mondo Linux sta crescendo, piano piano, nel tempo e con ottimi risultati

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Sì è quella, 1.9.91 = 2.0_beta1, no  ?

 

Si si ma nel primo post parlava della .87

----------

## kalem

Ora nel portage ce' la 1.9.91-r2... siamo sicuri che sia la 2.0 beta ?

Nei vari mirror e' indicato: ftp://ftp.pucpr.br/openoffice/stable/2.0beta/OOo_2.0beta_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz

----------

## earcar

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Se vuoi compilarlo per questioni di velocità... fidati non ne vale la pena, almeno per il momento, è già velocissimo di suo! Lo compilerò solo quando uscirà in portage la 2.0 definitiva... a inzozzare il sistema non ci tengo 

 

Io sono su amd64 e per far partire sto binario ci mette secoli, mooolto di più di quanto ci metteva openoffice-bin-1.1.4 e visto che finalmente si può compilare a 64-bit...  :Wink: 

Inoltre i programmi che sfruttano l'emulazione 32-bit non utilizzano il tema corrente delle gtk e quindi risulta comunque un pò bruttino...

Comunque sto scaricando i sorgenti... e me li compilo senza ebuild  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kalem wrote:*   

> Ora nel portage ce' la 1.9.91-r2... siamo sicuri che sia la 2.0 beta ?

 

La finestrella che appare prima di aprire il prgramma riposrta 2.0 beta

----------

## Thrain

Unica cosa da chiedere: ok per l'integrazione con le gtk, ma non dovrebbe integrarsi pure con le QT adesso? C'è qualcosa da configurare o è già così sistemato?

@fedeliallalinea:

Sì nel primo post parlo della .87 perché in package.mask è maskata da quella versione in su.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea:
> 
> Sì nel primo post parlo della .87 perché in package.mask è maskata da quella versione in su.

 

Non e' neanche piu' hard masked la versione .91 quindi basta metterla nel keywords

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Solo una cosa: chi le ha fatte le traduzioni di Base? Probabilmente non uno che se ne intende di programmazione ;fra i tipi di dato ci sono: 
> 
> INT diventa Integrale
> 
> SMALLINT ---> Piccolo integrale
> ...

 

ahahahah... e poi mi chiedono tutti perché i miei sistemi sono sempre in inglese  :Very Happy: 

 *kalem wrote:*   

> Ora nel portage ce' la 1.9.91-r2... siamo sicuri che sia la 2.0 beta ?

 

sì: http://download.openoffice.org/680/index.html

----------

## Mithrandir81

E' più veloce in che senso? 

Perchè qui a parte il primo avvio (circa 8 sec. ), i successivi sono sui 3 secondi per la 1.1. 

E durante l'utilizzo (ciè la parte fondamentale) è mica lenta la 1.x?

Comunque a quanto mi disse tempo fa un amico che fa uso spropositato dei fogli di calcolo, il foglio di OO su certi calcoli complessi non se la cava benissimo come MS Office, e tende ad andare in overflow...cosa che MS non fa...anche se per sua stessa ammissione, sono calcoli molto complessi, che dubito nell'utilizzo "normale" siano necessari...

edit: mi sono informato, pare che la cosa dipenda da formule con riferimenti circolari, e MS Office li gestisca permettendo all'utente di decidere un numero massimo di iterazioni, OO invece fa stonk se le cose si fanno troppo grosse...

----------

## JacoMozzi

L'avevo già provato scaricandolo in RPM e convertendo quest ultimo in tar.gz. 

Quello che non riesco a capire é perché nell'ebuild non ci sia integrazione con il tema delle gtk, mentre nell'RPM della beta - scaricabile già da un po' ormai - sì   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## xchris

sei sicuro?

a me e' integrato alla perfezione...

notevole!

ciao

----------

## furlan

Provato anch'io.

Mui bello... mui cazzuto  :Cool:  .

----------

## Raysiel

quindi ora come ora che versione c'è in portage? come la si installa? è un pacchetto binario?

----------

## =DvD=

Mumble... come lo integro con le qt?

E' possibile?

----------

## RexRocker

 *Raysiel wrote:*   

> quindi ora come ora che versione c'è in portage? come la si installa? è un pacchetto binario?

 

quoto, aiutate due poveri niubbini ^^

----------

## Gandalf98

So che no è un metodo ortodosso, ma quando voglio fare delle prove faccio un emerge riferito direttamente al pacchetto in questione.

```
 emerge -av /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.9.91-r1.ebuild
```

Inoltre se avete settato anche la variabile d'ambiente LINGUAS, verra installato il binario in italiano!

Per le integrazioni con kde, penso che bisognerà aspettare un ebuild da sorgente!!

Ciao

Gandalf

----------

## AlterX

Ok le impressioni sembrano buone...

ma aspetterò la versione finale!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ---willy---

ragazzi, scusate la mia "niubberia", ma anche dopo aver fatto l'emerge sync, non riesco a vedere l'openoffice 2.0 beta! xkè?  :Sad: Last edited by ---willy--- on Tue Apr 12, 2005 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xlyz

perchè è masked

----------

## ---willy---

ho messo 

```
bash-2.05b$ cat /etc/portage/package.unmask 

>=app-office/openoffice-bin-1.9.87

```

devo fare altro?

----------

## oRDeX

Sinceramente non ho trovato un gigantesco miglioramento della velocità.

Però senz'altro è tutta un'altra cosa

----------

## xlyz

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> devo fare altro?

 

se non basta mettilo anche in /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## unz

rispetto alla ximian-edition che avevo [compilata] il salto si vede ... e a dirla tutta è molto più carina graficamente .. si squaglia bene nel windows manager ... però mi mancano le icone nel menù ... avete dritte?

----------

## ---willy---

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *---willy--- wrote:*   devo fare altro? 
> 
> se non basta mettilo anche in /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

tnx, ha funzionato  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> se non basta mettilo anche in /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

Si infatti e' solo masked non hard masked

----------

## leon_73

Tempo fa ero incappato in un problema che ho risolto con excel.

Dovevo caricare un foglio con un numero di righe molto alto (non mi ricordo pero' il numero forse 32601) calc me ne segava via un pezzo (gli ultimi 601 se mi ricordo bene) cosa che excel non faceva.

Sapete se la cosa e' migliorata?

Leo

----------

## leon_73

curioso come una scimmia mi sono installato il nuovo OO 2

Bhe, se il limite era quello che ho scritto nel messaggio precedente era giusto, lo hanno tolto...

Bravi ragazzi.

Ora devo capire perche' non mi salva i nuovi valori che inserisco nella funzione del correttore automatico... :-/

A parte quello la mia prima impressione e' molto positiva!!!

Forza ragazzi!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## marcowave

io ho provato quella in italiano con gli RPM... apparte la grafica davvero bellissima, l'ho trovata davvero lenta... ad aprire i menù e a navigare fra le varie voci è lentissima... da un po' fastidio.. a voi non capita?

C'è un modo per installare quella nel portage ma in italiano?

----------

## leon_73

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> io ho provato quella in italiano con gli RPM... apparte la grafica davvero bellissima, l'ho trovata davvero lenta... ad aprire i menù e a navigare fra le varie voci è lentissima... da un po' fastidio.. a voi non capita?
> 
> C'è un modo per installare quella nel portage ma in italiano?

 

Su un computer molto meno pompato del tuo a me funziona bene... strano...

Per averlo in italiano basta che inserisci la stinga

```
LINGUAS="it"
```

 e poi

```
emerge openoffice-bin
```

Occhio che essendo ancora in beta non tutto e' stato tradotto...

Buon OO  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> io ho provato quella in italiano con gli RPM... apparte la grafica davvero bellissima, l'ho trovata davvero lenta... ad aprire i menù e a navigare fra le varie voci è lentissima... da un po' fastidio.. a voi non capita?
> 
> 

 

Anchío avevo questo problema con la versione RPM. Avevo appunto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'è un modo per installare quella nel portage ma in italiano?

 

Come giá detto basta settare la variabile LINGUAS, nello stesso modo utilizzato per quello da compilare

Peccato che non si installi su uno slot, avrei bisogno di mantenere la 1.1.4 per compatibilitá

Qualcuno che si intende di ebuild potrebbe provvedere?  :Wink: 

(dovrebbe essere banale, visto che si installano in percordi diversi ed utilizzano file di configurazione utente diversi)

----------

## Gaspyd

Provato forse una settimana fa sul mio amd64 che conosce solo versioni bin di openoffice ...  :Sad: 

Ad aprirsi ci impiegava ... un mese  :Shocked: 

Tempi improponibili, e non solo per il primo avvio ..... ho rimesso la 1.1.4  :Sad: 

----------

## kalem

Ho notato con soddisfazione che il "." del tastierino ora digita la ","  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Peccato che non si installi su uno slot, avrei bisogno di mantenere la 1.1.4 per compatibilitá
> 
> Qualcuno che si intende di ebuild potrebbe provvedere? 
> 
> (dovrebbe essere banale, visto che si installano in percordi diversi ed utilizzano file di configurazione utente diversi)

 

se istalli ximian-openoffice puoi tenerle entrambe in parallelo

----------

## DiMar

Ragazzi io ho la versione 1.9.95 ed è tutto ok tranne che se lancio il comando:

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

me lo vuole riemergere. Se lo lascio fare, non cambia nulla: continua a volerlo riemergere... mah!

Avete qualche idea?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie!!!

Ps: ovviamente rimuovo i file .revdep-rebuild.* nella home di root!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ragazzi io ho la versione 1.9.95 ed è tutto ok tranne che se lancio il comando

 

Se hai installato il binario si tratta si tratta di un bug noto.

----------

## DiMar

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *DiMar wrote:*   Ragazzi io ho la versione 1.9.95 ed è tutto ok tranne che se lancio il comando 
> 
> Se hai installato il binario si tratta si tratta di un bug noto.

 

Thanks!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avete qualche idea? 
> 
> 

 

E' normale dal momento che si tartta di un binario.

----------

## federico

Ma avevo visto un thread dove il risultato finale era un bell'office con una bella grafica, ma quello che mi viene emerso e' molto meno pacioccoso dello ximian-openoffice e pare fatto in gtk1 a momenti...

E' giusto che sia cosi' ?

Devo proporlo a della gente che bada prima di tutto all'estetica (e no, non voglio lasciar perdere perche' mi torna comodo se riesco a farglielo usare per alcune altre ragioni) ...

----------

## emix

 *federico wrote:*   

> ... e pare fatto in gtk1 a momenti...

 

Il mio è perfetto... è perfettamente integrato con Gnome, tanto che mi usa il tema Clearlooks.

----------

## federico

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   ... e pare fatto in gtk1 a momenti... 
> 
> Il mio è perfetto... è perfettamente integrato con Gnome, tanto che mi usa il tema Clearlooks.

 

Immaginavo che il mio fosse handicappato. Dannazione devo capire come mai, magari vi mostro uno shot...

EDIT:

Mi sbagliavo, cambia tema col resto del sistema, sono le icone ad essere meno pacioccose dello ximian openoffice e fanno anche quelle il loro lavoro contro gli utenti paciocchi... Nessuno sa se posso cambiarle in qualche modo con quelle di ximian ad esempio?

----------

## emix

 *federico wrote:*   

> sono le icone ad essere meno pacioccose dello ximian openoffice ...

 

Non so come siano le tue... comunque ecco uno screenshot... certo le icone non saranno bellissime, ma non mi dispiacciono poi tanto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Argh... non faccio in tempo ad installare la 1.9.100 che già sputan fuori la 104 (le provo sull'altro OS però, non ho tutto questo tempo da dedicargli in compilazione) ... bene bene stanno lavorando come dei matti, sta versione sarà na bomba!

Inoltre avete viste che carino che è il nuovo sito  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Non ho letto tutto il 3d, se a qualcuno può interessare per cambiare i widget si può usare:

```

OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome oowriter

```

Con le gtk l´interfaccia mi sembra più scattante.

----------

## Gyrus

Voglio emergere openoffice 2 quindi:

emerge sync

echo ">=app-office/openoffice-bin-1.9.104" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

emerge openoffice-bin

ma im emerge ancora il 1.1.4

Perche?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josuke

prova a metterlo ~x86 in package.keywords

----------

## Gyrus

Fatto:

echo ">=app-office/openoffice-bin-1.9.104" ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Emergo , ma ancora 1.1.4

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## emix

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Emergo , ma ancora 1.1.4

 

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

app-office/openoffice-bin

...

```

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

app-office/openoffice-bin ~x86

...

```

Prova a non specificare la versione.

----------

## Lestaat

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Fatto:
> 
> echo ">=app-office/openoffice-bin-1.9.104" ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> Emergo , ma ancora 1.1.4
> ...

 

lol 

lo faccio sempre anche io quest'errore

```
echo ">=app-office/openoffice-bin" ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## Gyrus

```
 

# cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

"app-office/openoffice-bin"

```

```

 # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

"app-office/openoffice-bin" ~x86

```

```

# emerge -Dav openoffice-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1  +java +kde* 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## realthing

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  
> 
> ...

 

Prova a togliere le virgolette...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Crddo proprio che non ci vogliano.Last edited by realthing on Thu May 26, 2005 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ---willy---

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  
> 
> ...

 

se ci sono, togli le virgolette:

```

 # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

app-office/openoffice-bin ~x86

```

anche in package.unmask  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

oops  :Razz: 

----------

## Maxxer

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Io sono su amd64 e per far partire sto binario ci mette secoli, mooolto di più di quanto ci metteva openoffice-bin-1.1.4 e visto che finalmente si può compilare a 64-bit... 

 

tempo fa ho provato a compilare ooo2 con debian (amd64), ma non andava. ho scritto alla mailing list di ooo e mi hanno detto che al momento non compila ancora a 64bit. ci sarebbe da applicare una patch ma cmq non sarebbe completo. allora mi son preso i binari, ma come dici tu ci mette una vita e mezzo a caricare  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

sul x86_64 (amd of course) dove ho installato i binari di oo-1.1.4 ci metono pochissimo a partire...qualcosa di assurdo!

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Scordavo di dire che ho dischi USCSI160

----------

## Gyrus

Senza Virgolette:

```

 # emerge -uDav openoffice-bin

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: >=app-office/openoffice-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; do you want me to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No]

```

 :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## earcar

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> ma come dici tu ci mette una vita e mezzo a caricare 

 

Ora ho risolto killando java all'avvio e poi disabilitandola nelle opzioni (anche qui se non killi java ci mette una vita)

Ora è un fulmine  :Cool: 

earcar  :Wink: 

EDIT

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: >=app-office/openoffice-bin

 

Portage ti dice che la sintassi nel tuo /etc/portage/package.keywords è sbagliata: o metti 

```
app-office/openoffice-bin ~x86
```

 oppure 

```
>=app-office/openoffice-bin-1.9.75 ~x86
```

----------

## realthing

A questo giro credo che ciò che non vada sia quel "maggioreuguale"

```
>=
```

 in testa alla riga. Toglilo e lascia semplicemente 

```
app-office/openoffice-bin   ~x86 
```

 nel file package.keywords

----------

## Gyrus

Finalmente funziona !!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ho tolto il ">=", dal keywords.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Maxxer

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> sul x86_64 (amd of course) dove ho installato i binari di oo-1.1.4 ci metono pochissimo a partire...qualcosa di assurdo!
> 
>   
> 
> Scordavo di dire che ho dischi USCSI160

 

anche su dischi normali ci mette un attimo

----------

## emix

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> anche su dischi normali ci mette un attimo

 

Be', proprio un attimo... magari due  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

L'ho appena provato e devo dire che -per lo meno sul mio portatile- non trovo grossissime differenze...mi riservo pero' di giudicare quando lo avro' usato un attimo di +....

PS: il tempo di esecuzione e' -ad occhio- paragonabile a quello della versione 1.1.4-ximian (le cui icone sono decisamente + carine IMO)

----------

## Thrain

Qualcuno di voi che usa kde, è riuscito ad far utilizzare il toolkit di kde a questo binario?

----------

